# Price increase



## MrGoyard

I emailed Goyard for the prices of the Saint Louis. I knew it was 750 for a GM in the basic color, because I read it on a lot of topics etc. But I just wanted a confirm. But I got an email and the SA said it was 800 euros in Paris. Is there a new price increase, again? 

I don't understand why they've so many price increases. The economy is going down, but the prices go up. I don't understand it...

I'll wait a couple of years with my Goyard. It's getting to expensive imo, this is ridiculous...


----------



## jlxaac

I think the price went up again... maybe due to the weak Eurodollar....
I recently just came back from Paris 2 weeks back and bought a black leather strap for euro 250 together with my 50 Croisiere.
After returning I tot of buying another strap in a different colour and have my fren pick it up... I emailed and got a quote for euro300!!! a 50 euro increase in 2 weeks like wtf... 
but den again Chanel just increase their price again in June... sucks


----------



## MrGoyard

jlxaac said:


> I think the price went up again... maybe due to the weak Eurodollar....
> I recently just came back from Paris 2 weeks back and bought a black leather strap for euro 250 together with my 50 Croisiere.
> After returning I tot of buying another strap in a different colour and have my fren pick it up... I emailed and got a quote for euro300!!! a 50 euro increase in 2 weeks like wtf...
> but den again Chanel just increase their price again in June... sucks


 Pff that sucks! =(
I think it's fair if they do decreases if the economy is going bad, but the prices go up...


----------



## pinkybagz

Does anyone know the price for the Sac Hardy in Euro?


----------



## stephaniemiffy

got a St. Louis PM in orange color 2 months ago , cost me euro910.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Thought I would let you all know.  Heard from my SA at BG today...no idea the amount, but first one in 2 years.  Last time is was significant...Marquise's went from 1650 to 2250...over 25%....


----------



## Lexgal

Melanie told me the st Louis was increasing in price by $100.


----------



## midnightman

Wish this wasn't gonna happen, though we all know price increases are the most inevitable aspect of luxury brands these days. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## CCmoiselleCC

It's only a $30 increase on St. Louis.  I was just at barneys.


----------



## ryrybaby12

I work with Melanie too...and if it is only $30...than that is not bad at all...is that confirmed?


----------



## Lexgal

I bought a green St. Louis two weeks ago.  I was debating waiting for the BG custom painting event in FEbruary and Melanie told me the price would be an extra $100 then due to a price increase. Since my monogram was standard I went ahead and got it.


----------



## CCmoiselleCC

Lexgal said:


> I bought a green St. Louis two weeks ago.  I was debating waiting for the BG custom painting event in FEbruary and Melanie told me the price would be an extra $100 then due to a price increase. Since my monogram was standard I went ahead and got it.




Maybe she was guessing?  Call Barney's or the goyard store in SF.  The St. Louis went up $30 at both locations.  Bergdorf has not remarked their inventory (as of Friday). I just placed an order with them and the old prices were still in effect but was told they were happening very soon.  The $30 increase is not much compared to what we have seen in the past thankfully so people shouldn't feel as pressured to buy.


----------



## utay_rose

I called Barney's last week the price increase took place last Jan.13th


----------



## MrGoyard

Any info on the French increase?


----------



## ryrybaby12

I got confirmed today that is was $50 for Marquises and $30 for St Louis PM.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Curious, is there a list of current prices on Goyard products? ​


----------



## ryrybaby12

CCmoiselleCC said:


> Maybe she was guessing?  Call Barney's or the goyard store in SF.  The St. Louis went up $30 at both locations.  Bergdorf has not remarked their inventory (as of Friday). I just placed an order with them and the old prices were still in effect but was told they were happening very soon.  The $30 increase is not much compared to what we have seen in the past thankfully so people shouldn't feel as pressured to buy.


Yes, I guess BG was holding the increase until February. It was more of an educated guess that she knew the bags would be less than $100 so, I guess you could say that it was more rumored before....not it is for sure happening on 2/1.

No big deal....just thought I would let you all know.


----------



## Lexgal

In the way of info, BG is not holding off the increase. I purchased my green St. Louis on January 5 and was told the increase would take effect the next week which is consistent with the jan 13 date.


----------



## Lexgal

I heard from Melanie.  The price increase was effective 1/13 but BG will honor the old price until 2/1.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Lexgal said:


> I heard from Melanie.  The price increase was effective 1/13 but BG will honor the old price until 2/1.


Right...as stated above, spoken from Melanie.


----------



## whoknowsx

Lexgal said:


> I heard from Melanie.  The price increase was effective 1/13 but BG will honor the old price until 2/1.




Hey would you mind PMing me your SA contact info. Id love to grab a St. Louis PM before the increase.


----------



## Soapturtle

What is the price of the PM?


----------



## whoknowsx

Soapturtle said:


> What is the price of the PM?




Current price is 1125 but I hear it's going up to 1225.


----------



## Elara

whoknowsx said:


> Current price is 1125 but I hear it's going up to 1225.



Do you think it'll be that much? The GM only went up $35 (at least in special colors).


----------



## CCmoiselleCC

Elara said:


> Do you think it'll be that much? The GM only went up $35 (at least in special colors).



I think it will only be $30 too.  Call Barney's or the Goyard store in San Fran.  Price increase is already in place there.


----------



## Pursi

yes, SF store prices have increased already. bummed!


----------



## Elara

Yup, when I ordered my grey GM at San Fran 2 weeks ago, I was charged $1710 for it.


----------



## manman76

Any info about the price in hk? Tks


----------



## DesignerfollowR

Hi everyone 
Well I called the SF Goyard, and I'm planning on buying the goyard voltaire before January 31 it was $2,170 classic blk w/ blk. Now it's gonna cost me $2,550!!!!!!
What a big shock!!!!!!


----------



## LuxuryLover87

Is there a definitive percentage across the board or is it by item?


----------



## ValleyO

DesignerfollowR said:


> Hi everyone
> Well I called the SF Goyard, and I'm planning on buying the goyard voltaire before January 31 it was $2,170 classic blk w/ blk. Now it's gonna cost me $2,550!!!!!!
> What a big shock!!!!!!




When it first came out a few years ago it was under $1800.


----------



## erevex552

Hello! Anyone know of when the next price increase might be?


----------



## Shopfranceinc

Really disappointing news.  The prices went up at Goyard Paris today.  AND red is no longer part of the basic collection.  It now will be priced with the other colors. The basic colors are now only black and black w/ black trim


SAINT LOUIS PM
Black  750   (used to be 700)
Colors  975  (used to be 910)


SAINT LOUIS GM
Black  860   (used to be 800)
Colors  1120 (used to be 1040)


Still less than US prices and there is no sales tax, but this was quite the increase...


----------



## MrGoyard

There is another price increase happening in Paris according Bagaholicboy. 

http://bagaholicboy.com/2015/09/goyard-saint-louis-collection-2015/


----------



## manpursefan

Oh so the prices will only increase in the Paris boutique? Someone posted that there will also be a price increase in SF. I hope the other countries are not affected *fingers crossed* :rain:


----------



## Alexis.G

I guess we will see. I can understand the increase in Paris because they use euro. I do not want to delve too deep into politics, but suffice to say that euro has devalued substantially after the Greek debt fiasco, making the price in Paris substantially lower than those everywhere else in the world. So they might want to compensate that by an increase, but there could be a small increase in US as well.


In short, my guess is there will be a larger change in pricing in Paris than that, if any, in San Francisco.


----------



## MrGoyard

Alexis.G said:


> I guess we will see. I can understand the increase in Paris because they use euro. I do not want to delve too deep into politics, but suffice to say that euro has devalued substantially after the Greek debt fiasco, making the price in Paris substantially lower than those everywhere else in the world. So they might want to compensate that by an increase, but there could be a small increase in US as well.
> 
> 
> In short, my guess is there will be a larger change in pricing in Paris than that, if any, in San Francisco.


 Exactly my thoughts. Sadly the  doesn't become cheaper for me haha.


----------



## Alexis.G

MrVuitton said:


> Exactly my thoughts. Sadly the  doesn't become cheaper for me haha.




Aw...Sorry to hear that. I feel I should book a trip to Paris for a crazy splurge now that 1 euro is about 1 USD, but I am too lazy for that.


----------



## Red J

I've been emailing the Paris boutique and it sounds like only some of the prices changed, and not by too much (although I guess it depends on what you're looking for). For example I asked about Marquises in classic colors and the price only went up 100 to 1500. I'll post that and the others they sent me in the pricing thread today.


----------



## mommysie

Here are the St Louis prices in Paris as of 9/1/2015


Saint Louis PM - 800 euros crafted in any of classic black Goyardine

Saint Louis PM - 1,040 euros for limited colors



Saint Louis GM - 920 euros crafted in any of classic black Goyardine

Saint Louis GM - 1,200 euros for limited


----------



## MrGoyard

Alexis.G said:


> Aw...Sorry to hear that. I feel I should book a trip to Paris for a crazy splurge now that 1 euro is about 1 USD, but I am too lazy for that.


 + VAT return, sounds like a good plan!


----------



## MrGoyard

cantorsie said:


> Here are the St Louis prices in Paris as of 9/1/2015
> 
> 
> Saint Louis PM - 800 euros crafted in any of classic black Goyardine
> 
> Saint Louis PM - 1,040 euros for limited colors
> 
> 
> 
> Saint Louis GM - 920 euros crafted in any of classic black Goyardine
> 
> Saint Louis GM - 1,200 euros for limited


 I already found the Saint Louis prices way too much for what it is. But it's officialy ridiculous now. &#128528;


----------



## lvpradalove

mrvuitton said:


> i already found the saint louis prices way too much for what it is. But it's officialy ridiculous now. [emoji52]




+1


----------



## LvoemyLV

Anything on the St. Louis GM in the U.S.? I am mad at myself... Returned the pm and was going to wait to buy the GM instead of just doing the exchange. Hope we don't have an increase


----------



## decorox

Hello from Paris. It's ridiculous how this price increase keeps happening. I saw the PM's (Classic Black vs. Black/Tan) on Monday, and the SA told me that the 750&#8364; price was increasing the next day. I was nervous that it was some sales ploy, but then again, why would he need to do that? I did end up getting the PM that day. He wasnt kidding on price increases. Now it's 2 days later, I'm back at the Rue St Honore -- and yep, that same PM is now 800&#8364;.


----------



## veevee1

LvoemyLV said:


> Anything on the St. Louis GM in the U.S.? I am mad at myself... Returned the pm and was going to wait to buy the GM instead of just doing the exchange. Hope we don't have an increase


No price increase in the US yet - and funny, I purchased a St Louis PM yesterday and exchanged today for a GM. I asked about an increase and was told that "something likely by the end of the year" but nothing specific.


----------



## LvoemyLV

victrola9@hotma said:


> No price increase in the US yet - and funny, I purchased a St Louis PM yesterday and exchanged today for a GM. I asked about an increase and was told that "something likely by the end of the year" but nothing specific.




Hope it stays that way until I decide what to do! Do you find the GM too big? I have LV neverfull GMs and was hoping it wouldn't feel quite that big. I'm 5'3" and love them but they are a bit too much for everyday use now that my kids are a little bigger.


----------



## veevee1

LvoemyLV said:


> Hope it stays that way until I decide what to do! Do you find the GM too big? I have LV neverfull GMs and was hoping it wouldn't feel quite that big. I'm 5'3" and love them but they are a bit too much for everyday use now that my kids are a little bigger.


I'm 5'2" and find the GM to be huge - but I wanted something to fit easily on my shoulder with a heavy winter coat and I wasn't convinced that the PM straps would relax enough. I also wanted a slouchy tote to alternate with my more structured totes (LV Neverfull MM in epi and Chanel GST). Admittedly I'm still on the fence so haven't removed tags... I know that it will relax and look smaller with use, but right now it looks like a huge sail. Hope to see what you decide on soon!


----------



## LvoemyLV

victrola9@hotma said:


> I'm 5'2" and find the GM to be huge - but I wanted something to fit easily on my shoulder with a heavy winter coat and I wasn't convinced that the PM straps would relax enough. I also wanted a slouchy tote to alternate with my more structured totes (LV Neverfull MM in epi and Chanel GST). Admittedly I'm still on the fence so haven't removed tags... I know that it will relax and look smaller with use, but right now it looks like a huge sail. Hope to see what you decide on soon!




I'm thinking I'll hold off until I get to NYC to try it on  the pm strap drop was way too short for a coat. I need a coat all winter and don't want a hand carry bag. I love my neverfull GMs, but they do look like a sail lol! I think the St Louis GM measurements are relatively the same too.


----------



## ams922

How much is the GM (in colors other than black) in the states?  I got one in black and tan PM from Paris through a friend.  Love it, but now I'm obsessed with the blue color and want a GM.


----------



## Phanatical

ams922 said:


> How much is the GM (in colors other than black) in the states?  I got one in black and tan PM from Paris through a friend.  Love it, but now I'm obsessed with the blue color and want a GM.



It is $1795 plus any applicable tax for any colors other than black/black and black/tan.


----------



## cat1967

I was in Paris last week and bought the St. Louis PM for 800 euros.  If only I had been a week earlier than that.  But I don't think the difference was so high, was it?


----------



## Metrowestmama

victrola9@hotma said:


> I'm 5'2" and find the GM to be huge - but I wanted something to fit easily on my shoulder with a heavy winter coat and I wasn't convinced that the PM straps would relax enough. I also wanted a slouchy tote to alternate with my more structured totes (LV Neverfull MM in epi and Chanel GST). Admittedly I'm still on the fence so haven't removed tags... I know that it will relax and look smaller with use, but right now it looks like a huge sail. Hope to see what you decide on soon!



I'm taller so the GM works better but still, sometimes it seems big for me. I have to remind myself it is a different look & I tuck in the sides to make it appear smaller with the side benefit of having it not bang into things & for safety!


----------



## veevee1

Metrowestmama said:


> I'm taller so the GM works better but still, sometimes it seems big for me. I have to remind myself it is a different look & I tuck in the sides to make it appear smaller with the side benefit of having it not bang into things & for safety!


I've started using mine this week and I really do love the big slouchy look! I realized that I might as well use it and accepted the fact that I knew that I'd eventually purchase the PM St Louis (or even the Anjou) as a shoulder carry for warmer parts of the year. I haven't tried it tucking in the slides yet but will definitely do it when necessary!


----------



## manpursefan

The price of the Ambassade PM went up from 1700 to 1785 euros


----------



## shyla14

My SA just texted that prices go up tomorrow, 1/21. I have no details yet because their store is busy at the moment. Anybody else heard from their SA?0


----------



## xspark

Yes! I went in stores today and they're definitely going up in price! My SA thinks it'll be a bigger increase because they haven't had one in 2 years.


----------



## lisaYL

My SA whatsapped me last night and said it will be around 10% price increase effective 21 Jan 2022. I was able to get an Artois PM yesterday. So glad I got it in time.


----------



## ahswong

xspark said:


> Yes! I went in stores today and they're definitely going up in price! My SA thinks it'll be a bigger increase because they haven't had one in 2 years.


They had one last year for sure because I bought a St. Louis PM right after it happened  it was around the same time last year too.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

So thankful for TPF community!  I had been on the fence about getting an Artois MM for a few months - I immediately pulled the trigger on Wed after reading about this price increase here!


----------



## Lillianlm

ATLbagaddict said:


> So thankful for TPF community!  I had been on the fence about getting an Artois MM for a few months - I immediately pulled the trigger on Wed after reading about this price increase here!



What color did you get? Please post photos when it arrives.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Lillianlm said:


> What color did you get? Please post photos when it arrives.


I definitely will!  I got the white!  It should arrive later this week


----------



## SDC2003

Goyard had both an increase and a decrease. Based on the bags I asked about the increase wasn’t much. Some accessories went down.


----------



## Purselover724

SDC2003 said:


> Goyard had both an increase and a decrease. Based on the bags I asked about the increase wasn’t much. Some accessories went down.


What accessories went down?  And by wasn’t much would you mind sharing the increases and which bags you asked about?


----------



## nikksterxx

oh no! i was eyeing the artois pm and was going to ask for it for my bday in april but had i known the price was increasing i would have purchased now. ugh... anyone know what the price of the artois pm is now?


----------



## nikksterxx

lisaYL said:


> My SA whatsapped me last night and said it will be around 10% price increase effective 21 Jan 2022. I was able to get an Artois PM yesterday. So glad I got it in time.



so lucky! can you tell me what the price was before the increase?


----------



## elizapav

nikksterxx said:


> so lucky! can you tell me what the price was before the increase?



I had this in an email from a Goyard SA in December 2021, it was: Artois PM $1740 in BLACK/BLACK OR BLACK/TAN or $2175 in COLORS.


----------



## nikksterxx

elizapav said:


> I had this in an email from a Goyard SA in December 2021, it was: Artois PM $1740 in BLACK/BLACK OR BLACK/TAN or $2175 in COLORS.



i called yesterday and price went up to $1830


----------



## azngirl180

Does anyone know the current price of Belvedere pm in US?
And the plumet? Thanks


----------



## 3threebabies

On 1/22/22, Plumet in black USD $1090 and colors $1310.


----------



## azngirl180

3threebabies said:


> On 1/22/22, Plumet in USD $1090 and colors $1310.


Thank you


----------



## 3threebabies

azngirl180 said:


> Thank you


I got blue. I haven’t used it yet, but I am traveling this spring and taking it everywhere!


----------



## azngirl180

3threebabies said:


> I got blue. I haven’t used it yet, but I am traveling this spring and taking it everywhere!


Oh whenever you have time mod pix please? Im debating whether to get the basic black or be adventurous with colors.


----------



## 3threebabies

Burgandy/wine was on display, and it was beautiful. I was specifically going with a blue and gold palette, so I wanted the wallet in blue. Quick pic below. I love the color contrast. My son’s school doesn’t have bag check or limitations, but a lot of others do. I’m totally ready for football season!
	

		
			
		

		
	




I think SA brought black out for my sister to see. I was laser focused and don’t remember. I was wearing my black Chanel WOC while shopping, and I was specifically looking for color. With a closet full of LV in all sizes, my sister is more drawn to black Plumet for her next purchase. She doesn’t find a color worth the price differential since she wants basic black.


----------



## azngirl180

3threebabies said:


> Burgandy/wine was on display, and it was beautiful. I was specifically going with a blue and gold palette, so I wanted the wallet in blue. Quick pic below. I love the color contrast. My son’s school doesn’t have bag check or limitations, but a lot of others do. I’m totally ready for football season!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313748
> 
> 
> I think SA brought black out for my sister to see. I was laser focused and don’t remember. I was wearing my black Chanel WOC while shopping, and I was specifically looking for color. With a closet full of LV in all sizes, my sister is more drawn to black Plumet for her next purchase. She doesn’t find a color worth the price differential since she wants basic black.



thank you so beautiful


----------



## Ddong

Can any one already tell how much the Prices increased in the Paris Store ?

Wanted to buy a Capetien MM in Black and as far as I remember last year it was around 1340 Euro.

THX


----------



## ahswong

Pricing as of 2/4/22 
Cap vert 
Classic 1785 USD
Special 2230 USD


----------



## bibogirl

ahswong said:


> Pricing as of 2/4/22
> Cap vert
> Classic 1785 USD
> Special 2230 USD



Do you know what it was before?


----------



## ahswong

bibogirl said:


> Do you know what it was before?


Based on this post, I don't think there was an increase on the cap vert 





						Current Goyard PRICES Worldwide - INFO ONLY
					

Miami - Plumet $1070 classic / $1390 special colors - Saint Louis Clair Voie PM (Opaline or Violet) $1745 - Monte Carlo Mini (Reduced Prices) $840 classic / $1100 special colors




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## this_is_rj

Does anyone know how much a Saint Louis PM tote in special colours is in the US now after price increase please?


----------



## ahswong

Pricing as of February 12, 2022 per my SA at Bergdorf Goodman NYC

*St. Louis PM*
Classic: $1350 USD
Special: $1620 USD


----------



## ahswong

this_is_rj said:


> Does anyone know how much a Saint Louis PM tote in special colours is in the US now after price increase please?


Pricing as of February 12, 2022 per my SA at Bergdorf Goodman NYC

*St. Louis PM*
Classic: $1350 USD
Special: $1620 USD


----------



## Purselover724

Anyone have Anjou prices in Paris?


----------



## ahswong

Pricing as of February 12, 2022 per my SA at Bergdorf Goodman NYC

*St. Louis GM*
Classic: $1580 USD
Special: $1890 USD


----------



## this_is_rj

ahswong said:


> Pricing as of February 12, 2022 per my SA at Bergdorf Goodman NYC
> 
> *St. Louis PM*
> Classic: $1350 USD
> Special: $1620 USD


Thank you


----------



## BleuSaphir

Has the Goyard Anjou GM stayed the same price? Or a little more?


----------



## GG Paris

Purselover724 said:


> Anyone have Anjou prices in Paris?



I'll be in Paris next week and I want to buy the Anjou as well (in mini). I'll let you know the price


----------



## Purselover724

GG Paris said:


> I'll be in Paris next week and I want to buy the Anjou as well (in mini). I'll let you know the price


Thank you!  I was able to find out some things:


Anjou gm 2400€ Special colors
Jouvence mm 790€ Classic colors
Both prices are from Paris.


----------



## GG Paris

Purselover724 said:


> Thank you!  I was able to find out some things:
> 
> 
> Anjou gm 2400€ Special colors
> Jouvence mm 790€ Classic colors
> Both prices are from Paris.



That's great! Thanks for the info


----------



## Swanky

Seeing lots of chat about price increases, please share that info here


----------



## Martyp

No more price difference between black and special colors.


----------



## a_b_c

Martyp said:


> No more price difference between black and special colors.


Wow! So just to clarify, does that mean that all black and brown pieces increased in price to sync with the higher priced color items?
*edit, okay just saw a prior post and found my answer.


----------



## chanel4evernever

a_b_c said:


> Wow! So just to clarify, does that mean that all black and brown pieces increased in price to sync with the higher priced color items?
> *edit, okay just saw a prior post and found my answer.


I read the prior post but didn't understand lol sry
Do you mind explaining? Are black and special colors the same price for the St. Louis? Thank you!


----------



## c18027

Yes — all colors are the same price point, effective August 1, 2022.


----------



## chanel4evernever

c18027 said:


> Yes — all colors are the same price point, effective August 1, 2022.


Thanks! So all color *St. Louis PM are now $1620 USD (Feb special color price)? *


----------



## baiyishang

I heard there will be a price increase in Jan, anyone heard?


----------



## LenaDuree

Not sure re price increase, but the St. Louis PM and GM were priced at £1100/1280 respectively today in London. They have a new policy where you can only purchase one St. Louis tote per customer which was implemented last week due to the grey market/resellers. It ended up being about $1580 US dollars for the GM I picked up today. All colors same price.


----------



## bibogirl

baiyishang said:


> I heard there will be a price increase in Jan, anyone heard?


The last few years they’ve had an increase in January


----------



## earthygirl

bibogirl said:


> The last few years they’ve had an increase in January


Yes, I asked an SA at the Chicago NM boutique if they were expecting an increase soon. I was told they are not allowed to share knowledge of an upcoming increase but what he can share with me is that there has been an increase every January for the last couple of years.
 I took that as a “yes” and went ahead and ordered my bag!


----------

